# Seak Paddles



## warren63 (Apr 16, 2009)

Ok i have searched the threads on these and not a real lot of info. Saw Anaconda has Seak paddles on special at the moment from $100 down to $60. I have been eyeing off a good paddle and was looking at a Carlisle paddle and interested if anyone uses the Seak and how they find them in comparision etc
Appreciate your thoughts. My budget was max $130 for a new paddle but if i can save a few bucks thats more lures


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

G'day Warren
I haven't had a look at the Seak paddles, but they look OK. Unfortunately Anaconda seem to only have there own brands so its hard to compare. I briefly had a Carlisle split shaft paddle, but thought it was a little too heavy, sold it with out using it. My favorite paddle is a Perception Resolution paddle at 214cm, even prefer it to my Solutions carbonfibre go fast paddle. Go visit Marky's kayak shop in Burliegh, he had some on special a while a go, or might have something else suitable. http://www.kayaksports.com.au/index1.html


----------



## warren63 (Apr 16, 2009)

Cheers Paul, Did see Mark previously had a special on paddles and will drop by tomorrow if time permits to see what he has.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Gday mate,have a look at the slipstream paddles Mark has got,Dave and i have one and they are nice.
Clarkey


----------



## fnord (Sep 25, 2010)

I payed $300 some years ago for an adjustable racing style carbon fibre paddle (Mako paddle.) You will be amazed at how light and stiff the paddle is, very efficient and ergonomic too. Non-adjustable version is cheaper, but you can't experiment with the paddle length and offset angle between the blades. A racing paddle can take a little bit (but not too long) to master, but they are superior to aluminium/plastic or fibreglass paddles. 
For those that own a racing kayak or ski, it is far easier to use the racing paddle on the fishing kayak than to be changing paddle types all the time.
People spend $1000's on their kayaks, but the paddle is often overlooked in terms of it's contribution to performance, a bit like the difference between running in thongs or sports shoes.


----------

